# Internet Sources and Western Union



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

It seems most if not all of the internet sources for gear want westernunion payments. Many of these are reported as scams on the various boards, but is it a general rule that all sites wanting westernunion are scams and to be avoided or do some come through with the goods? not asking for sources here just if anyone has took a risk with western union and come good?

Thanks Steve


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

steve_1111uk said:


> It seems most if not all of the internet sources for gear want westernunion payments. Many of these are reported as scams on the various boards, but is it a general rule that all sites wanting westernunion are scams and to be avoided or do some come through with the goods? not asking for sources here just if anyone has took a risk with western union and come good?
> 
> Thanks Steve


Its a lottery mate.

Many people do buy online but its worth checking your source with someone you trust, if you haven't been on any board for very long then try a mod, they can at least tell if you if its a bad site.


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

steve_1111uk said:


> It seems most if not all of the internet sources for gear want westernunion payments. Many of these are reported as scams on the various boards, but is it a general rule that all sites wanting westernunion are scams and to be avoided or do some come through with the goods? not asking for sources here just if anyone has took a risk with western union and come good?
> 
> Thanks Steve


a few do come through with the goods m8, but the majority are scammers. I have read that on a few steroid sites they have said not to go through western union with your credit or debit card because western union tend to check up when you do it that way.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've used a legit site to purchase stuff off and just recently they have changed their payment method to western union or money gram.

I checked my source through a mod on this site


----------



## newtolondon (Nov 2, 2008)

i never got off the net for fear of this!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

steve_1111uk said:


> It seems most if not all of the internet sources for gear want westernunion payments. Many of these are reported as scams on the various boards, but is it a general rule that all sites wanting westernunion are scams and to be avoided or do some come through with the goods? not asking for sources here just if anyone has took a risk with western union and come good?
> 
> Thanks Steve


I always use WU, use your common sense when looking at internet sites.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Once bought clen off some site.

Very wary of buying off the net though, not really familiar of any legit sources.


----------



## beu (Nov 3, 2008)

Id rather pay wu than give my cc details any day. Ive paid wu allways and never come unstuck, its risky for the seller too dont forget, it may be legal in turkey or wherever but that wont stop the dea (in tha case of americans at least) from extraditing them. Mr Big at the local gym can be just as unscrupulos as anyone else in my experience. Its not like we can nip to the co-op and get some lol

I was very wary at first too so I didnt send more than I could afford to lose, thats a good rule to stick by


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

I've used WU once and had no problems. Just make sure you get a few solid references for the site in question first.

The only problem with Western Union is they can be quite expensive when transferring fairly large sums of money.


----------



## beu (Nov 3, 2008)

Sylar said:


> The only problem with Western Union is they can be quite expensive when transferring fairly large sums of money.


 Very true but you just have to include it in your cycle budget, just like the $50 "shipping" fee


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I buy all my gear online and have found that credit card is the safest way to go, as if they rip you off you can just call the bank and get the charge reversed, i have persoanlly have to do this a couple of times until I found my current source.

Never used WU before but wouldn't as I don't know enough about there policys and proceedures etc..........just seems dodgy to me!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Also dont forget to add import VAT and/or duty invoice, if the company uses a courier service.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ive always used WU and im exactly the opposite, any site that offers payments using a credit/debit card would be the last place i shopped at to buy gear, you might aswell send you receipt of purchase to the police.

WU is unlinked to what your buying, its just one person picking up cash from another and theres no reason or justifacation needed to be explained to anyone the reason why either, as with a cash card there is far more traceable links and if you think id give any steroid supplier my card details to even begin with then you must be on more gear than you first thought.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Iv'e happily used companies that use an an off shore cc processor.


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

andysutils said:


> ive always used WU and im exactly the opposite, any site that offers payments using a credit/debit card would be the last place i shopped at to buy gear, you might aswell send you receipt of purchase to the police.
> 
> WU is unlinked to what your buying, its just one person picking up cash from another and theres no reason or justifacation needed to be explained to anyone the reason why either, as with a cash card there is far more traceable links and if you think id give any steroid supplier my card details to even begin with then you must be on more gear than you first thought.


I use credit card for the site I'm using at the moment. It's not always bad doing it that way.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

i dont think they are all scammers you just need to be careful.... would rather lose a little money using WU or MG than getting scammed on a credit card though


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

used western union a few times with a site and always got my goods.


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

it is so easy to get scammed nowadays, I always used to get all my gear around my area, but having trouble at the moment. This is the first time I've ever used the net for steds and not been scammed yet, but ive only ever used two places. I done my homework first and didnt just jump in at the deep end like some do


----------



## beu (Nov 3, 2008)

Come to think of it I have used offshore cc processing before but that was for related parafinalia rather than the actual gear, no problems there Im happy to say. I suppose your chosen method of purchase is down to what you feel comfortable with. All said and done you pay over the odds anyway when buying small amounts from these websites so a few extra quid for handling is no biggie really.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

THEMEAT said:


> I use credit card for the site I'm using at the moment. It's not always bad doing it that way.


i guess it depends where you are and the legal side of it really mroe than anything using a credit card, seem as were in the UK, i guess theres not much of a risk using a credit card, its just that i wouldnt trust them with my details, mind you though whos to say anythings safe online nowadays


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

You know my current method is even dodgier than Western Union but seems to work. Find a good source and if the prices are good then stick with them.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

ive used WU like 15 times? been scammed once.


----------



## beu (Nov 3, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> You know my current method is even dodgier than Western Union but seems to work. Find a good source and if the prices are good then stick with them.


 Really... what do you do, put the money in a bottle and lob it into the sea :lol:

Im intrigued, can you share it with us without breaking rules.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I did one online transaction and my WU and my CC company called me to tell me that the dudes name was a known scammer.

I guess there is pro's and con's, the pro, would be anonymity, nothing to trail it back to you, the con would be that you have no idea who this person is, and where he is, and no chance in getting your money back.

At least with a CC, they would be more apt to be a legit business, and if they scam you, you can reverse the charges, but if it gets seized through customs and an invoice is there, you will get a knock on your door and your house will be searched.

I would almost rather pay the big dude that has inflated the price of the gear and pay the difference than get my whole life turned up side down to a seizure&#8230;..


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Has anyone looked at the cost of paying by western union, pushes the price up a fair bit even for a small order on something that already isnt cheap :-(


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

StephenC said:


> Has anyone looked at the cost of paying by western union, pushes the price up a fair bit even for a small order on something that already isnt cheap :-(


The cost is dependant on where the transfer is sent to and how much.

It's also not that expensive, iv'e used them many times.

My import duty is twice the price of what a WU transfer costs.


----------



## beu (Nov 3, 2008)

StephenC said:


> Has anyone looked at the cost of paying by western union, pushes the price up a fair bit even for a small order on something that already isnt cheap :-(


 yes I know but once again... its not like we can nip to the shops and buy some lol, its the classic rock and a hard place scenario.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

beu said:


> yes I know but once again... its not like we can nip to the shops and buy some lol, its the classic rock and a hard place scenario.


I'm in the same boat mate, it's getting harder and harder to get value for money, which is scary considering the number of labs around at the moment.

Not that I or anyone I know would know anything about that :innocent:


----------



## hardcoregeneral (Jul 14, 2008)

I've got to say that I've had mixed experiences, it's always a risk when it's the only method they offer but once you can trust them I've found it a reliable method to use. On the flipside, last week I took a risk with a couple of hundred quid to Bulgaria, not heard anything yet, it's all gone a bit quiet!! Can't help but feel I've been ripped off. I suppose it's all about doing your research first, I think I got a bit stupid with it and now I've lost my money. :cursing: Do your research first!!!!


----------



## beu (Nov 3, 2008)

StephenC said:


> I'm in the same boat mate, it's getting harder and harder to get value for money, which is scary considering the number of labs around at the moment.
> 
> Not that I or anyone I know would know anything about that :innocent:


 LMAO, me neither, Same with the price of fuel, theres loads of it about but all the oil companies want megabucks for it. The clever money bought crude when it was cheap lol


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

hardcoregeneral said:


> I've got to say that I've had mixed experiences, it's always a risk when it's the only method they offer but once you can trust them I've found it a reliable method to use. On the flipside, last week I took a risk with a couple of hundred quid to Bulgaria, not heard anything yet, it's all gone a bit quiet!! Can't help but feel I've been ripped off. I suppose it's all about doing your research first, I think I got a bit stupid with it and now I've lost my money. :cursing: Do your research first!!!!


was it Norxshop ????


----------



## beu (Nov 3, 2008)

hardcoregeneral said:


> I've got to say that I've had mixed experiences, it's always a risk when it's the only method they offer but once you can trust them I've found it a reliable method to use. On the flipside, last week I took a risk with a couple of hundred quid to Bulgaria, not heard anything yet, it's all gone a bit quiet!! Can't help but feel I've been ripped off. I suppose it's all about doing your research first, I think I got a bit stupid with it and now I've lost my money. :cursing: Do your research first!!!!


 Wow thats a big risk, hope it pans out ok.


----------



## hardcoregeneral (Jul 14, 2008)

brownie said:


> was it Norxshop ????


It was a 'company' badging themselves as 'Eurochem'. I found them on Tradekey, they are a Silver Member which means thay had to pay a few hundred quid membership fee, I thought a good sign to their genuine status. They sent me a price list which seemed reasonable, the communication was good etc. After I had sent the money all I heard from them was they would ship on Thursday and after many eMails later, I have heard and received nothing. I'm gutted really, but I suppose it serves me right!!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

brownie said:


> was it Norxshop ????


Read this.

http://www.bodybuildingstorereviews.com/norxshopcom/


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

mars1960 said:


> Read this.
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingstorereviews.com/norxshopcom/


Nice find...........


----------



## beu (Nov 3, 2008)

hardcoregeneral said:


> It was a 'company' badging themselves as 'Eurochem'. I found them on Tradekey, they are a Silver Member which means thay had to pay a few hundred quid membership fee, I thought a good sign to their genuine status. They sent me a price list which seemed reasonable, the communication was good etc. After I had sent the money all I heard from them was they would ship on Thursday and after many eMails later, I have heard and received nothing. I'm gutted really, but I suppose it serves me right!!


I thought EC were a legit UGL, I took a look at tradekey and I found a few suppliers selling EC gear, are you sure it was EC themselves you sent money to.



mars1960 said:


> Read this.
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingstorereviews.com/norxshopcom/


Yes these are the sites selling overpriced gear I was talking about, funny thing is back when I knew nothing of scammers I have bought from two of those sites on the list with no problems but I dont doubt for a second they are one and the same and huge scammers to boot.


----------



## gear99 (Nov 4, 2008)

Always a good idea to be sure your source has verifiable references...

Peace,

RB


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

most sites dont use cc because there scared to death of chargeback, , ive used a source a few times using cc, it doesnt show anything about steroids in my statement, and to be honest i wouldnt give a sh!te if it did, as im not breaking any laws, now if u come from the u.s then maybe its a different kettle of fish


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, Jose Conseco got popped with HCG, walking back from Mexico, and they raided his home and I think he got prosicuted.......


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Read this.
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingstorereviews.com/norxshopcom/


Good find, things like this are very useful!


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

So, are steroids legal in UK?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

sofresh said:


> So, are steroids legal in UK?


How many times do we have to post this:lol:

http://www.thamesvalley.police.uk/news_info/drugs/anabolic-steroids.htm


----------



## beu (Nov 3, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> How many times do we have to post this:lol:
> 
> http://www.thamesvalley.police.uk/news_info/drugs/anabolic-steroids.htm


 I think its debatable wether UGL gear is a prescription medicine... its a bit out of date...

According to that page, weed is still a class c :lol:


----------



## hardcoregeneral (Jul 14, 2008)

No it wasn't EC themselves, just a rip off merchant from Bulgaria. I do know EC are a legit lab, but I believe this is completely unrelated. The stuff I ordered was a mixed bag really but there were some SoPharma products in there which I thought made sense being as the supplier was in Bulgaria. Oh well, my own fault, I won't do it again!


----------



## moneef (Nov 7, 2008)

any way its hard to find a good and a trusted site to buy i'm searching now around one month and almost of them out of uk or scaam , i lost brfor 100 pound and i can't lost more ..............


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Depends on the source, WU is fine as longs as the source is fine. I have used WU many times with 100% success.


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

Another thing I've always said is stay clear of these sites that have a minimum order. That way you can place a small order a few times (not just once) just to see what the deal is.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Iv'e just placed my first order online, only bought a very small amount to see if the company comes through with the goods.


----------



## beu (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow I had no idea there were so many sourceless bros around :laugh:


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

100's of us  no source for the sauce.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Hmmm,


----------



## leeroybarnes (Mar 11, 2008)

THEMEAT said:


> a few do come through with the goods m8, but the majority are scammers. I have read that on a few steroid sites they have said not to go through western union with your credit or debit card because western union tend to check up when you do it that way. I personally have only bought from 2 sites, 1 that im using at the mo and have been for a while now, and I've not been scammed as of yet. I tend to stay clear of the western union sites, but like I said, not all of them are bad


No source requests, this is your first and only request, next time is a ban........................


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

This thread is going were i expected.

Read the rules guys, no fishing, no asking for sources.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

mars1960 said:


> This thread is going were i expected.
> 
> Read the rules guys, no fishing, no asking for sources.


It's a shame because if people could behave it's a useful discussion.


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Hmmm,


Im not fishing, sent my first western union payment 3 days ago, time will tell if I f****d up!


----------



## leeroybarnes (Mar 11, 2008)

ahhh that would be me.

sorry guys back on topic!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

steve_1111uk said:


> Im not fishing, sent my first western union payment 3 days ago, time will tell if I f****d up!


It's the site you have to worry about, WU are the largest and best money transfer agency in the world, i deal with them on a regular basis.

Iv'e even had occasions were they won't transfer money to a third party for my own security.


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

SUPERNECK said:


> deleted.


 :cursing: Everyones pm'ing me!! Its my own fault, I know. Mod, any mod can you please remove the post I made, the 1 that superneck quoted. Much appreciated. And no offence to superneck and everyone else thats pm'd me, but I dont know how old you are, and I dont want to be responsible for you doing something stupid. :tongue:

Dudes, please no source posting, nor asking.....................Please?


----------



## leeroybarnes (Mar 11, 2008)

LOL at the meat im 16 mate but want to build muscles to pull girls.

its ok mate im a 24 year old professional sportsman, (this is not a request for sources) but my usual source is having problems and i was thinking the net was the way forward to save relying on other people. sorry to cause you you and your inbox any grief mate.


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

I've ordered from abroad with WU twice now and never had a problem. Just do your research, check which boards they sponsor and check for customer testimonials, esp to the UK. I've found now though that my UK source is cheaper and quicker than from abroad.

Only time I've been ripped with WU was trying to buy clothes from China. Just remember if it seems to good, it probably is


----------



## beu (Nov 3, 2008)

steve_1111uk said:


> 100's of us  no source for the sauce.





mars1960 said:


> Hmmm,


 LMAO

Hey Ill scam... errr I mean supply you

(joke.. dont ban me mr mod lol)


----------

